# FreeBSD on the HP 15-bs212wm



## RedPhoenix (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey guys.      I come to you with a new problem.      I'm currently running FreeBSD on my pretty new HP 15-bs212wm.   From what I have gathered from Windows and Linux, which are also installed on the same Laptop, it's got either Realtek or Intel for the Wireless, and, as it says clearly on the sticker, "Reliable Intel Celeron Processor".   Okay, that was just me trying to be funny.      But it's got a Celeron, and Xorg works just fine under Lubuntu.   I know that someone on these forums said that porting a Linux Driver to FreeBSD is like putting an AUDI part into a BMW, but I'm just crazy enough to try...   :3   If I can't get the graphics working beyond using the SCFB Driver.   Ethernet (not surprisingly) works fine.      And the Display is okay, but here are my goals.   I wish to get the WiFi working, and the Display to be able to increase in brightness, and have a proper refresh rate.   I'm posting this from FreeBSD now, through Firefox, over Ethernet.      Now, the important info...

dmidecode outputs:


```
# dmidecode 3.1
# SMBIOS entry point at 0x75e57000
Found SMBIOS entry point in EFI, reading table from /dev/mem.
SMBIOS 3.0 present.
54 structures occupying 2539 bytes.
Table at 0x75E56000.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 26 bytes
BIOS Information
    Vendor: Insyde
    Version: F.36
    Release Date: 03/13/2018
    Address: 0xF0000
    Runtime Size: 64 kB
    ROM Size: 3072 kB
    Characteristics:
        PCI is supported
        BIOS is upgradeable
        BIOS shadowing is allowed
        Boot from CD is supported
        Selectable boot is supported
        EDD is supported
        8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)
        Serial services are supported (int 14h)
        Printer services are supported (int 17h)
        CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)
        ACPI is supported
        USB legacy is supported
        ATAPI Zip drive boot is supported
        BIOS boot specification is supported
        Function key-initiated network boot is supported
        Targeted content distribution is supported
    BIOS Revision: 15.36
    Firmware Revision: 94.18

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
System Information
    Manufacturer: HP
    Product Name: HP Laptop 15-bs2xx
    Version: Type1ProductConfigId
    Serial Number: CND815512F
    UUID: 85DC3E4C-643C-E811-A4C3-B4B6864990AD
    Wake-up Type: Power Switch
    SKU Number: 3TT16UA#ABA
    Family: 103C_5335KV HP Notebook

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 17 bytes
Base Board Information
    Manufacturer: HP
    Product Name: 84D4
    Version: 94.18
    Serial Number: PHGQNE31WAPW9P
    Asset Tag: Type2 - Board Asset Tag
    Features:
        Board is a hosting board
        Board is replaceable
    Location In Chassis: Type2 - Board Chassis Location
    Chassis Handle: 0x0003
    Type: Motherboard
    Contained Object Handles: 0

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 3, 24 bytes
Chassis Information
    Manufacturer: HP
    Type: Notebook
    Lock: Not Present
    Version: Chassis Version
    Serial Number: CND815512F
    Asset Tag: Chassis Asset Tag
    Boot-up State: Safe
    Power Supply State: Safe
    Thermal State: Safe
    Security Status: None
    OEM Information: 0x0000010E
    Height: Unspecified
    Number Of Power Cords: 1
    Contained Elements: 0
    SKU Number: SKU Number

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 4, 48 bytes
Processor Information
    Socket Designation: U3E1
    Type: Central Processor
    Family: Celeron
    Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation
    ID: A1 06 07 00 FF FB EB BF
    Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 122, Stepping 1
    Flags:
        FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)
        VME (Virtual mode extension)
        DE (Debugging extension)
        PSE (Page size extension)
        TSC (Time stamp counter)
        MSR (Model specific registers)
        PAE (Physical address extension)
        MCE (Machine check exception)
        CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)
        APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)
        SEP (Fast system call)
        MTRR (Memory type range registers)
        PGE (Page global enable)
        MCA (Machine check architecture)
        CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)
        PAT (Page attribute table)
        PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)
        CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)
        DS (Debug store)
        ACPI (ACPI supported)
        MMX (MMX technology supported)
        FXSR (FXSAVE and FXSTOR instructions supported)
        SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)
        SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)
        SS (Self-snoop)
        HTT (Multi-threading)
        TM (Thermal monitor supported)
        PBE (Pending break enabled)
    Version: Intel(R) Celeron(R) N4000 CPU @ 1.10GHz
    Voltage: 0.8 V
    External Clock: 100 MHz
    Max Speed: 1100 MHz
    Current Speed: 1100 MHz
    Status: Populated, Enabled
    Upgrade: Other
    L1 Cache Handle: 0x0006
    L2 Cache Handle: 0x0007
    L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided
    Serial Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Asset Tag: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Part Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Core Count: 2
    Core Enabled: 2
    Thread Count: 2
    Characteristics:
        64-bit capable
        Multi-Core
        Execute Protection
        Enhanced Virtualization
        Power/Performance Control

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 7, 27 bytes
Cache Information
    Socket Designation: L1 Cache
    Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1
    Operational Mode: Write Back
    Location: Internal
    Installed Size: 0 kB
    Maximum Size: 0 kB
    Supported SRAM Types:
        Synchronous
    Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
    Error Correction Type: Parity
    System Type: Data
    Associativity: Other

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 7, 27 bytes
Cache Information
    Socket Designation: L1 Cache
    Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1
    Operational Mode: Write Back
    Location: Internal
    Installed Size: 0 kB
    Maximum Size: 0 kB
    Supported SRAM Types:
        Synchronous
    Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
    Error Correction Type: Parity
    System Type: Instruction
    Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 7, 27 bytes
Cache Information
    Socket Designation: L2 Cache
    Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2
    Operational Mode: Write Back
    Location: Internal
    Installed Size: 0 kB
    Maximum Size: 0 kB
    Supported SRAM Types:
        Synchronous
    Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
    Error Correction Type: Single-bit ECC
    System Type: Unified
    Associativity: 16-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J1A2
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: USB2.0
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J1A2
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: USB2.0
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J2A2
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: USB3.0 Port0
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J9D1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: UART to Micro USB
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: CON6A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: SD Card
    External Connector Type: Other
    Port Type: Other

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J9B1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Keyboard
    External Connector Type: PS/2
    Port Type: Keyboard Port

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J9B1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Mouse
    External Connector Type: PS/2
    Port Type: Mouse Port

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J5A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Microphone
    External Connector Type: Mini Jack (headphones)
    Port Type: Audio Port

Handle 0x0010, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J5A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Line In
    External Connector Type: Mini Jack (headphones)
    Port Type: Audio Port

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J5A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Line Out
    External Connector Type: Mini Jack (headphones)
    Port Type: Audio Port

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J7A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Audio Jack
    External Connector Type: Mini Jack (headphones)
    Port Type: Audio Port

Handle 0x0013, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J2A2
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Network Rj45 Jack
    External Connector Type: RJ-45
    Port Type: Network Port

Handle 0x0014, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J4J1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: SATA
    External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
    Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J4E2
    Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
    External Reference Designator: SATA Cable
    External Connector Type: None
    Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0016, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J4A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: VGA
    External Connector Type: DB-15 female
    Port Type: Video Port

Handle 0x0017, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J1A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Display Port
    External Connector Type: Other
    Port Type: Video Port

Handle 0x0018, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J3A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Display Port
    External Connector Type: Other
    Port Type: Video Port

Handle 0x0019, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J9B4
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: Serial Port
    External Connector Type: DB-9 male
    Port Type: Serial Port 16550A Compatible

Handle 0x001A, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: J2A1
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: HDMI
    External Connector Type: Other
    Port Type: Other

Handle 0x001B, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port0
    Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
    External Reference Designator: Primary HDD Bay*
    External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
    Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x001C, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port1
    Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
    External Reference Designator: Secondary HDD Bay*
    External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle
    Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 9, 17 bytes
System Slot Information
    Designation: J5C1
    Type: x4 PCI Express x4
    Current Usage: Available
    Length: Other
    ID: 0
    Characteristics:
        PME signal is supported
        Hot-plug devices are supported
        SMBus signal is supported
    Bus Address: 0000:00:00.0

Handle 0x001E, DMI type 9, 17 bytes
System Slot Information
    Designation: J4B3
    Type: x1 PCI Express x1
    Current Usage: Available
    Length: Other
    ID: 0
    Characteristics:
        PME signal is supported
        Hot-plug devices are supported
        SMBus signal is supported
    Bus Address: 0000:00:00.0

Handle 0x001F, DMI type 9, 17 bytes
System Slot Information
    Designation: J6C1
    Type: x1 PCI Express x1
    Current Usage: Available
    Length: Other
    ID: 0
    Characteristics:
        PME signal is supported
        Hot-plug devices are supported
        SMBus signal is supported
    Bus Address: 0000:00:00.0

Handle 0x0020, DMI type 9, 17 bytes
System Slot Information
    Designation: J6D1
    Type: x1 PCI Express x1
    Current Usage: Available
    Length: Other
    ID: 0
    Characteristics:
        PME signal is supported
        Hot-plug devices are supported
        SMBus signal is supported
    Bus Address: 0000:00:00.0

Handle 0x0021, DMI type 11, 5 bytes
OEM Strings
    String 1: $HP$
    String 2: LOC#ABA
    String 3: BCU_Y
    String 4: ABS 70/71 78 79 7A 7B
    String 5: OemString5
    String 6: HP_Mute_LED_P_G
    String 7: FBYTE#3K3Q3a6b7B7K7P7WaBapaqasawbCbhcbdUdpdqfP.3d;
    String 8: BUILDID#18WW1J3T601#SABA#DABA;
    String 9: OemString9

Handle 0x0022, DMI type 12, 5 bytes
System Configuration Options
    Option 1: ConfigOptions1
    Option 2: ConfigOptions2
    Option 3: ConfigOptions3
    Option 4: ConfigOptions4
    Option 5: ConfigOptions5
    Option 6: ConfigOptions6
    Option 7: ConfigOptions7
    Option 8: ConfigOptions8

Handle 0x0023, DMI type 13, 22 bytes
BIOS Language Information
    Language Description Format: Long
    Installable Languages: 5
        en|US|iso8859-1,0
        fr|FR|iso8859-1,0
        es|ES|iso8859-1,0
        zh|TW|unicode,0
        zh|CN|unicode,0
    Currently Installed Language: en|US|iso8859-1,0

Handle 0x0024, DMI type 15, 29 bytes
System Event Log
    Area Length: 0 bytes
    Header Start Offset: 0x0000
    Header Length: 8192 bytes
    Data Start Offset: 0x2000
    Access Method: General-purpose non-volatile data functions
    Access Address: 0x0000
    Status: Valid, Not Full
    Change Token: 0x12345678
    Header Format: OEM-specific
    Supported Log Type Descriptors: 0

Handle 0x0025, DMI type 16, 23 bytes
Physical Memory Array
    Location: System Board Or Motherboard
    Use: System Memory
    Error Correction Type: None
    Maximum Capacity: 16 GB
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x0026, DMI type 17, 40 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0025
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Total Width: 8 bits
    Data Width: 8 bits
    Size: 4096 MB
    Form Factor: SODIMM
    Set: None
    Locator: Bottom-slot 1(left)
    Bank Locator: BANK 0
    Type: DDR4
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: 2400 MT/s
    Manufacturer: Samsung
    Serial Number: 34811210
    Asset Tag: 9876543210
    Part Number: M471A5244BB0-CRC  
    Rank: Unknown
    Configured Clock Speed: 2400 MT/s
    Minimum Voltage: Unknown
    Maximum Voltage: Unknown
    Configured Voltage: Unknown

Handle 0x0027, DMI type 17, 40 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0025
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Total Width: Unknown
    Data Width: Unknown
    Size: No Module Installed
    Form Factor: SODIMM
    Set: None
    Locator: Bottom-slot 2(right)
    Bank Locator: BANK 1
    Type: DDR
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
    Manufacturer: Not Specified
    Serial Number: Not Specified
    Asset Tag: 9876543210
    Part Number: Not Specified
    Rank: Unknown
    Configured Clock Speed: 2400 MT/s
    Minimum Voltage: Unknown
    Maximum Voltage: Unknown
    Configured Voltage: Unknown

Handle 0x0028, DMI type 19, 31 bytes
Memory Array Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00000000000
    Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF
    Range Size: 4 GB
    Physical Array Handle: 0x0025
    Partition Width: 4

Handle 0x0029, DMI type 20, 35 bytes
Memory Device Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00000000000
    Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF
    Range Size: 4 GB
    Physical Device Handle: 0x0026
    Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0028
    Partition Row Position: 1
    Interleave Position: 1
    Interleaved Data Depth: 1

Handle 0x002A, DMI type 21, 7 bytes
Built-in Pointing Device
    Type: Touch Pad
    Interface: PS/2
    Buttons: 2

Handle 0x002B, DMI type 22, 26 bytes
Portable Battery
    Location: Primary
    Manufacturer: 133-42-6E
    Manufacture Date: ManufDate
    Serial Number: 28927 03/13/2018
    Name: JC03031
    Design Capacity: 31207 mWh
    Design Voltage: 10950 mV
    SBDS Version: 1
    Maximum Error: 1%
    SBDS Chemistry: LION
    OEM-specific Information: 0x0008050A

Handle 0x002C, DMI type 26, 24 bytes
Voltage Probe
    Description: Voltage Probe Description
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00008000
    Nominal Value: 0.000 V

Handle 0x002D, DMI type 27, 15 bytes
Cooling Device
    Temperature Probe Handle: 0x002E
    Type: Chip Fan
    Status: OK
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Speed: Unknown Or Non-rotating
    Description: Cooling Device Description

Handle 0x002E, DMI type 28, 24 bytes
Temperature Probe
    Description: Temperature Probe Description
    Location: Unknown
    Status: Unknown
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00008000
    Nominal Value: 0.0 deg C

Handle 0x002F, DMI type 32, 11 bytes
System Boot Information
    Status: No errors detected

Handle 0x0030, DMI type 39, 22 bytes
System Power Supply
    Location: OEM Define 0
    Name: OEM Define 1
    Manufacturer: OEM Define 2
    Serial Number: OEM Define 3
    Asset Tag: OEM Define 4
    Model Part Number: OEM Define 5
    Revision: OEM Define 6
    Max Power Capacity: 75 W
    Status: Present, OK
    Type: Regulator
    Input Voltage Range Switching: Auto-switch
    Plugged: No
    Hot Replaceable: No

Handle 0x0031, DMI type 41, 11 bytes
Onboard Device
    Reference Designation: IGD
    Type: Video
    Status: Disabled
    Type Instance: 1
    Bus Address: 0000:00:02.0

Handle 0x0032, DMI type 41, 11 bytes
Onboard Device
    Reference Designation: WLAN
    Type: Other
    Status: Enabled
    Type Instance: 1
    Bus Address: 0000:00:0c.0

Handle 0x0033, DMI type 41, 11 bytes
Onboard Device
    Reference Designation: Hanksville Gbe Lan Connection
    Type: Ethernet
    Status: Enabled
    Type Instance: 1
    Bus Address: 0000:01:00.0

Handle 0x0034, DMI type 131, 64 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        83 40 34 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 76 50 72 6F 00 00 00 00

Handle 0xFEFF, DMI type 127, 4 bytes
End Of Table
```

And freebsd-version returns:


```
11.2-RELEASE-p2
```

Is that enough?   I can provide more info as needed.      And if I end up having to write Driver(s), I'll be sure to share it/them.      Thank you for any help, guys...      I truly appreciate it.   :3   Oh, one more thing.   I tried ndiswrapper, but either I did not have the right SYS and INF Files from Windows, or it failed in some other way.      Have a good day, ok?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 22, 2018)

No one seems to be responding, so I'll just say this to save anybody some trouble.      I decided to erase the FreeBSD Partition, and just get a Laptop that supports it better.      Thanks for taking the time to read my post though.


----------



## ekingston (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm not entirely sure what you are looking for, but 11.2 introduced updates that make using drm-next-kmod much easier to get hardware accelerated graphics on current Intel Integrated Graphics. I think adjusting screen brightness is part of the power management tools. There are more kernel modules for this as well.

For what it is worth, I have an HP laptop (purchased new a few months ago). I have accelerated graphics working with X11 following the instructions in the handbook, the FreeBSD Wiki, and some threads here. Likewise Wifi worked. I did have to load a kernel module to get Wifi to work but it was pretty much covered in the handbook. I'm still working on the power management part.

I will try to remember to post some details of what I did/have when I can get the details from the laptop.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 28, 2018)

ekingston said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you are looking for, but 11.2 introduced updates that make using drm-next-kmod much easier to get hardware accelerated graphics on current Intel Integrated Graphics. I think adjusting screen brightness is part of the power management tools. There are more kernel modules for this as well.
> 
> For what it is worth, I have an HP laptop (purchased new a few months ago). I have accelerated graphics working with X11 following the instructions in the handbook, the FreeBSD Wiki, and some threads here. Likewise Wifi worked. I did have to load a kernel module to get Wifi to work but it was pretty much covered in the handbook. I'm still working on the power management part.
> 
> I will try to remember to post some details of what I did/have when I can get the details from the laptop.


Lol, great.   Now I'm going to reinstall another OS.      Only joking.      I LOVE this stuff.      Is Current susceptible to many bugs?      I had a problem with sudo a couple of years back...   I'm expecting bugs, as it is Current, but as long as I can iron them out, I don't really mind all that much.      I'll give it a shot!      Thanks!


----------

